# Sticky  ATTENTION: all you who HOME and RACE your birds.



## Skyeking

*We now have two sub-forums in the Fanciers section where you can post, instead of using this forum or the general forum in regards to:


1.TRAINING AND BEHAVIOR -you can share your training methods or ask questions in regards to training or ask questions in regards to their birds behavior. 

2. PRODUCTS AND EQUIPMENT-for sharing or asking for help for getting anything from bug sprays, bands, to clocks, feeders, waterers, software, bobs...you name it.

These forums are for any fancier who has questions or wants to share their products, but it specifically for the homing sport.

Thank you. *


----------



## gokulvolley

Hi all,
I am gokul from india i don't have pigeons but i have interest in study of racing homer pigeon eye sign theory,wing theory and blood line.Can u plz suggest me some books or online materials that would be really helpful.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Hi Gokul, try different online sights. Google different subject matter. Jim


----------



## gokulvolley

thank u jim


----------



## doveman2

what is a good multi vitamin to give the birds in their water


----------



## Yusufari

I have old bird which are not used to me how can i train them


----------



## John_D

Yusufari said:


> I have old bird which are not used to me how can i train them


See first post in this thread.


----------



## Mdelgado

*Unikon Clock For Racing*

Does anyone know of someone selling a Unikon Clock? Looking for a Legacy unit. Please contact me. [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## John_D

Mdelgado said:


> Does anyone know of someone selling a Unikon Clock? Looking for a Legacy unit. Please contact me. [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.



See first post in this thread.


----------



## pigeonjim

Hey John D. Do you want us to look at the first post on this thread? lol> I had to say it!!


----------



## John_D

There's an idea: a communal post look-in!


----------



## harish

around my home 2 members are keeping pigeons ... even I like to keep pigeons.
if I keep pigeons is thr any chances that my pigeons going to my neighbors loft.


----------



## Abu Muhaymin

I am happy to join you I was held in Egypt and I love racing pigeons ..
greetings to all of you


----------



## kolkatapigeonlofts

harish said:


> around my home 2 members are keeping pigeons ... even I like to keep pigeons.
> if I keep pigeons is thr any chances that my pigeons going to my neighbors loft.


Very good questions, all i can say is two things:

First, fly your pigeons when your neighbours dont fly there pigeons
secondly train your pigeons very well, make sure you train them to response to your call. If its done then if they perch near by, then they will still come back. Its india bro, so, be ready often other fancier can catch your pigeons, its called Doo flying or Chirimari in Hindi.


----------



## Sydneylofts1*

*New member*

G'day new member here,
I live in Sydney Australia and have raced pigeons for 22 years with some success. I have never lost the interest for these tough birds, however with growing work commitments I no longer can do the birds justice. it is with some interest that I follow this site and also hope that I may be able to help with some knowledge all be it from Sydney. Thank you


----------



## Jay3

Well hello, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. You are very welcome here. Always nice to have new members, and more input.


----------



## Sydneylofts1*

*yearlings*

Thanks Jay3 
There is one thing I would like to know do flyers in the states race yearling birds all year including the long races (800 - 1400 ml ) as we in Australia do?


----------



## Jay3

Sorry I can't help you with racing questions. I have a rescue loft. I don't race. Hopefully someone who does will come on and answer your questions.


----------



## osama_zaheer

*White homing pigeon*

Hello guys, Can anyone tell me why white homing pigeons are not good racers?


----------



## beachwood45789

Hi, i had a white homer i called Mighty ****** he won 3 500 mile races and he was the only day bird in all 3 racers. Beachwood


----------



## osama_zaheer

Nice, hope so my birds race well too.


----------



## cottonwood

Yusufari said:


> I have old bird which are not used to me how can i train them


PEANUTS FED BY HAND WILL TAME ANY PIGEON. THEY FIRST HAVE TO GET USED TO PEANUTS, THEN WILL FIGHT FOR THEM.


----------

